# looking for help



## lung deflater (Nov 26, 2016)

my son a coondog hes leaning toward a walker hes 11 years old and watching coon hunting videos on you tube all the time reading everything he can find on the dogs and hunting and already bought his self a squaller he just barley passed his grade last year so the deal was get your grades up and keep them up and we whould get a dog and start coon hunting well hes been A,s and B,s all year so its about time for me to pay up so if anybody got knows of any good trainers, Breeders or hunters that could help me out please PM me. Any help on this project for my son will be well received.


----------



## king killer delete (Nov 29, 2016)

Reply by PM. Thanks Killer.


----------

